# HiFonics PlanetX 12"



## raini (Feb 23, 2015)

Hy at all!
Does anyone have the TSPs from a HiFonics Planetx 12" Sub (2x2 Ohms)?
I cant find my data sheet 









Audio Design says, that is not an "official" subwoofer from HiFonics?!? :cwm13:

cheers Raini


----------



## raini (Feb 23, 2015)

UP!!
Can anyone help me please?
cheers Raini


----------

